# Contacts



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

How do some of you find out who to contact at some of these places. with all the malls and strip malls going in, you can't just ask for a manager at one of the stores anymore because they are not usually the one who handles it. any info is appreciated.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Most strip malls are handled by a management company. Look for rent or sale signs with phone numbers. Then call them 
Todd


----------

